# Baby Bo 4 months old In high kill KernCty Shelter CA. 100.00 to rescue who helps him



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2010/03/31910-baby-bo-puppy-still-sitting.html


----------

